# Remington 700 trigger/ safety failures



## Patchpusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Typical Remington 700 trigger that the safety has failed on. Remingtons fault? I don't think so. The sear is glued in place with old sticky oil.


----------



## miles58 (Jul 18, 2011)

The only rifles I have ever seen that looked like that were packed in cosmoline.

Yuk!


----------



## Patchpusher (Jul 18, 2011)

That's 30 years of WD40. I see about one a week that looks like that or worse.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 18, 2011)

lord someone make a sticky out of this one .. just for those folks who think WD40 is the bomb for guns.


we clean our 700 triggers with lighter fluid and leave them. on rare occasion we'll put moly lube on the sear..


----------



## miles58 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's not WD-40!  You can see blobs of grease.

This was caused by just plain stupid.

Dave


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 19, 2011)

Clear case of manufactures negligence, should sue for millions!


----------



## Patchpusher (Jul 19, 2011)

That is old sticky oil not grease. It turns to a varnish consistency over time. I wouldn't call it stupid. Some folks just don't take care of stuff like they should. They pull the rifle out at hunting season maybe they get to shoot it maybe not. Then the rifle is put back until next year.


----------



## Huti (Jul 23, 2011)

Remington 700 and 1100 will misfire if not cleaned according to the book. The 1100 will slam fire if you let powder and oil mix into a goo that will harden and hold the firing pin in a fixed position
Just long enough to fire a round when closing the gun. 

Always point 1100 in a safe direction and lower the bolt :don't slam it or you may have a mis-fire.


----------



## bubdog (Aug 28, 2011)

Huti said:


> Remington 700 and 1100 will misfire if not cleaned according to the book. The 1100 will slam fire if you let powder and oil mix into a goo that will harden and hold the firing pin in a fixed position
> Just long enough to fire a round when closing the gun.
> 
> Always point 1100 in a safe direction and lower the bolt :don't slam it or you may have a mis-fire.



I had this happen to me while at the skeet range one day with my dad.  Dropped one in the chamber and was putting one in magazine and it went off.  Gun was pointed toward ground in safe direction.  It was caused by the gun being really dirty.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 28, 2011)

makes me want to clean everything I have


----------



## dhepler (Aug 30, 2011)

Clean it good with auto zone carb cleaner, blow dry with air then a couple drops of gun oil.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of old timers think that gun maintenance means squirting some more oil down in the works.


----------

